# Bite leads to secret snake stash



## News Bot (Aug 27, 2008)

*Published:* 27-Aug-08 04:00 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A MAN who illegally kept some of the world's most venomous snakes in his tiny Tokyo apartment was arrested after calling an ambulance when one of them bit him.

*Read More...*


----------



## Hickson (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL.

I wish that would happen here. Then maybe the judicial system will hand out stiffer sentences to people with exotics.



Hix


----------



## News Bot (Aug 29, 2008)

*Bite reveals 51 poisonous snakes in apartment*

*Published:* 29-Aug-08 05:28 PM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Pets & Animals

A nearly fatal bite by a poisonous snake led to the arrest of a man Wednesday for keeping 51 deadly cobras and mambas in his Tokyo apartment without permission, police said.

*Read More...*


----------



## Vincey (Aug 30, 2008)

Deserved to be bitten =p


----------



## gman78 (Aug 30, 2008)

he's crazy


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 30, 2008)

POISONOUS snake??? Did he lick his finger or something? lol


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 30, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> POISONOUS snake??? Did he lick his finger or something? lol



Contrary to what snake people often say, venomous snakes are poisonous. A substance which can harm you by chemical means is a poison. Snake venom fits nicely into that category. Venomous is a more specific label, but poisonous is perfectly correct. It's like 'reptile' being a better word to refer to a snake by than 'animal', but both are correct.

Many poisonous things are safe to eat but dangerous to inject, including things such as plant toxins and synthetic chemicals which you'd never call venom.


----------



## ambah (Aug 30, 2008)

[email protected] some of the comments

Lucas123: "Wait. You can get permission to keep 51 deadly snakes in an apartment building?"
broalexinfo: "This guy must be so brave, those snakes could kill anyone."


----------



## xycom (Aug 30, 2008)

I had a discussion with a guy at work about people like this dude. I would say enthusiast others would say nutter..

Per


----------



## cris (Aug 30, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Contrary to what snake people often say, venomous snakes are poisonous. A substance which can harm you by chemical means is a poison. Snake venom fits nicely into that category. Venomous is a more specific label, but poisonous is perfectly correct. It's like 'reptile' being a better word to refer to a snake by than 'animal', but both are correct.
> 
> Many poisonous things are safe to eat but dangerous to inject, including things such as plant toxins and synthetic chemicals which you'd never call venom.



No you are wrong i have heard on internet forums that this is not the case


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2008)

Unfortunately in Japan,you can get a hold of a large variety of snakes,no licence needed and noone enforces alot of things over there.You are supposed to have a licence for poisonous/venomous animals but Japan is a country where if you really want something ,it is easy to get and noone will ever know.On the flip side,it is cool that you can get almost anything you want and is such a great place to live and enjoy.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 30, 2008)

cris said:


> No you are wrong i have heard on internet forums that this is not the case



Oh dear! Of course I do realise that if something is posted on an internet forum thrice it becomes solid fact, but I just posted something contradictory on a forum! Will reality now collapse on itself? :shock:


----------



## Vixen (Aug 30, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Oh dear! Of course I do realise that if something is posted on an internet forum thrice it becomes solid fact, but I just posted something contradictory on a forum! Will reality now collapse on itself? :shock:


 
:lol: I'll bring the goggles incase of the imminent implosion!

Hmmm.. random. ehem


----------

